# toronto therapists



## arkityp (Jun 14, 2008)

i just wanted to pass along some information for people in toronto. right now there are only two therapists that solicit* CBT in the GTA. i didn't know about one of them until the other day, and she was very helpful/quick to book an appointment with me. side note: i've been on the waiting list at CAMH for over a year, so this was quite a relief. her contact info is:

Donnalee Schwammle M.Sc.
Psychotherapist, Consultant and Trainor
56 Orchard Park Blvd.,
Toronto, Ont.,
M4L 3E2
phone: 416-686-0064
fax: 416-686-4371

i have my first session on wednesday night... i'll post back here with my thoughts on her approach, practice, etc.

* by searching the phone book or google


----------



## Kristal (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice dreads


----------



## arkityp (Jun 14, 2008)

Kristal said:


> Nice dreads


thanks


----------

